# new Horse Drawn vehicle



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

A New Van has just been finished by the local ‘Carriage Works’, (some time I will have to build them a workshop, and  a livery stable for all the horses!).
 
This one is what is called ‘Coachbuilt’ – with no framing visible outside, just covering beads for the sheets that make up the exterior.
 
The plan for it is from a company called ‘Hobbies’ here in England, this is available as a plan or as a kit using plywood and plastic ‘heavy’ commercial wheels.
 
 
 It was lengthened by about 25% in the van body and this one in made from styrene sheet. It has a full turntable at the front, instead of Ted Stinson’s design which I believe is for smaller vehicles, this one with the heavy wheels is built for rough tracks etc, with substantial loads so a turntable design was better for it.
 
The springs are from aluminum strip, and the back has three springs with the extra one being a cross spring. The front turntable is a framework, with the pivot doe the shafts on the front; axles are 1.5mm rod. The wheels have had oil cups fitted into the center of them.
 
Three steps are fitted being made from plastic and  paper clip wire, which is also used for the two grab handles on the front pillars. The driver is temporary; I will be modifying a figure for the van soon.
 
The ‘Percheron’ horse is from Schliech; this is a stallion, they also make a mare which is much darker and not dappled. Papo also make a stallion which is an older looking animal, and is slightly larger. He will have some ‘blinkers’ fitted I think. 
 
They do not come with harness fitted – you have to make that! This is from aluminum and paper strip, plasticine (for the collar), and bits of wire. It takers almost as long to make & fit the Harness as building the van!  
 
Decals are still needed, those are not yet designed.  
Here are some photos of it  
 
 









 
A front view of the vehicle – note the fancy board at the top.

 
 
 










Opposite side, I added a ‘manifest’ box on the interior side to add some extra detail.












A rear view showing the bolt for the upper doors, and two catches for the drop flap as well. 










 
A view of the roof, this is one sheet of 1/2mm thick sheet (that can be persuaded to fit the curved roof with some effort, covered in a layer of paper, than some paper strips added to indicate the joins in the (supposed) canvas covering, then painted with matt enamel paint(water based paint may have lifted the paper).


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, you really do great horse carriages! The detailing an the wonderful harness work make them works of art. Looking forward to the finished moving van too.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter, 
Sweet job! That harness is incredible!


----------

